# base rock?



## Leprichon (Sep 29, 2008)

Im converting a setup from fresh water to salt water...Im rather sure that Ill take an intermediate rout in the meantime and do a brackish water thing...I need to up my limestone content...my question is:


Should I buy BASE ROCK or Texas HOLEY rock or something else?


Does cheaper base rock (after pretty much all of the living components of it are dead) reseed itself (after I fully switch from brackish to salt water) with a bit of live rock added in, or (once its in just brackish water - and all the living components of it are dead) will it allways remain devoid of life (even after I fully switch to salt water)?
Greg


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

You will find it harder to switch the tank since the concepts of filtration are different. Brackish tanks still use the methods of filtration that freshwater use. I do not think that the bacteria and microlife of the live rock will survive a brackish tank. 

If you are buying dry rock and setting up a tank, why not just go marine from the get-start? The startup costs will be relative, considering you are not buying a HOB or canister filter for the marine tank. That money can than be put into a nice Protein Skimmer.


----------

